# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono >  پروژه مونو و aspx

## emdadgar2

می توانید از این پست قدیمی نیز استفاده کنید!!!
در این پست چند آدرس در مورد این پروژه و... قرارداده شده است
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=63232

----------


## farhadziaee

برنامه ای ساده به همراه پایگاه داده ای ساده که به راحتی قابل فهم است
http://www.irwoc.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6

----------

